

MarketScope for Vulnerability Assessment - CheRodriguez
http://www.gartner.com/technology/media-products/reprints/rapid7/173772.html

======
CheRodriguez
is it just me or is there a huge gap between the security apps that handle
vulnerability assessment, penetration and intrusion, remediation et al and the
bigger "security suites" usually made by bigger firms? i mean some of these
apps seem as if they couldn't stop, identify, or track a 10 year old who has
breached security. and most of these apps are restricted by domain, making
them even less effective. please, someone smarter than me, please jump in!

